# Cécile Ousset documentary



## jrp (Jul 12, 2017)

I am a fan of French pianist Cécile Ousset and for a long time I have been looking for video footage of her. I found her playing Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto on YouTube, but that's it. Along the way, I learned that the BBC made a documentary about her for their _Omnibus_ series and released it on January 23rd, 1983 (her 47th birthday). I have searched and searched for this documentary, but in vain. Does anyone have access to it? I have already searched the BBC archives, and it is not available.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jrp said:


> I am a fan of French pianist Cécile Ousset and for a long time I have been looking for video footage of her. I found her playing Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto on YouTube, but that's it. Along the way, I learned that the BBC made a documentary about her for their _Omnibus_ series and released it on January 23rd, 1983 (her 47th birthday). I have searched and searched for this documentary, but in vain. Does anyone have access to it? I have already searched the BBC archives, and it is not available.


I wish I could help, even her recordings seems to fade from earth.


----------

